# 850 Books for Biblical Expositors



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 13, 2006)

850 Books for Biblical Expositors

I think Matthew said they teach in seminary, ones library should have at least 1000 books. My dad sent me this link; this will at least get you started!!


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 14, 2006)

> Bahnsen, Greg L. Always Ready. American Vision, 1996.
> ________. Van Til´s Apologetic, Readings and Analysis. Presbyterian and Reformed,
> 1998.



The Master's Seminary has fallen to theonomic presuppositionalism! Our victory is complete! Seriously though, good stuff.



> Van Til, Cornelius The Defense of the Faith. Presbyterian and Reformed, 1955
> ________. In Defense of Biblical Christianity. Presbyterian and Reformed, 1967-71,
> 6 vols.



This is similar to the list in Macarthur's book on expository preaching. It is a good list but I didn't think they had updated it. I was wrong. They included several valuble updates. I still disagree with their emphasis, but well done.


----------

